# first handgun



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for my first handgun. Now I know that these things almost never go together, but I want a small (compact or subcompact) handgun with minimal recoil. i am very open to revolvers. I want the highest caliber I can handle, which is probably going to be 9mm .380, or 32 acp. But really its out of those three.. I want to emphasise the minimal recoil. It must be pretty small to fit in a VERY small backpack. My main purposes would be target shooting, and defense from wild animals on my hunting property (hogs and coyotes). It would be a small chance I would ever need it to defend nyself, but I need it to get the job done. Smallest size possible, LOW RECOIL. I am not opposed to an idea. Price range is at most $350. Low recoil. As small as possible.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Your criteria have ruled out almost every firearm out there.

Things were workable until you: a) said you may have to shoot hogs or coyotes and b) you set a budget of $350.

Neither a .32, a .380, or a 9mm is going to be adequate for taking down a hog. In addition, almost any firearm you can purchase new, at your price level would not be one I would recommend.

My recommendations would be to continue to save money until you get between $500 and $600 dollars, and that you, in trhe meantime, find a range that will let you rent various handguns and continue until you find something you like.

If you seriously need to carry a weapon for self protection against wild hogs, I would recommend nothing smaller that .357 magnum, preferably a .44, but then you are getting into a whole new world of recoil control.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4 subcompact W/ 9mm 124 grain Nato, or Winchester Ranger 127 grain +p+ , or the Double Tap or Buffalo Bore 147 +P loadings. I would select my shot carefully and be prepared for some follow ups. :enforcer: PS, in my long hunting experience you need not worry about coyotes, unless they are rabid.\"doggy:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

What you want, and what you need, are two entirely different things. 

You want it small, little to no recoil, and you may have to use it on a wild hog, and you don't have much to spend either. 

I'm thinking a good aluminum baseball bat, and stay out of the woods. :watching:


----------



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Then in that case, take price out of the picture


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Smallest size possible, LOW RECOIL and defense from wild animals on my hunting property, wild hogs? Probably going to be 9mm .380, or 32 acp. None of that makes sense if you put it all together. What size and how many hogs you got 250 pounds and up? Small and low recoil, wild hogs? .380 or .32 acp for supposed hog defense is very wrong and dangerous. Even 9mm, 40cal, and 45cal is very dicey for the well trained and very accurate shot, but if I had to choose out of the three for the minimum in self assurance it would be .40 cal w/ a FMJ 180 grain bullet which has recoil especially in a small pistol. I'd go with "highpockets" recommendation "I would recommend nothing smaller than .357 magnum, preferably a .44, but then you are getting into a whole new world of recoil control." Only hard cast bullets to boot. Get a good pre-owned .357 magnum revolver(S&W or Ruger) or a new Taurus 357 magnum perhaps and shoot 38 special for range work and you should be good to go.


----------



## valent (Mar 18, 2013)

jsm2 said:


> Hi, I am looking for my first handgun. Now I know that these things almost never go together, but I want a small (compact or subcompact) handgun with minimal recoil. i am very open to revolvers. I want the highest caliber I can handle, which is probably going to be 9mm .380, or 32 acp. But really its out of those three.. I want to emphasise the minimal recoil. It must be pretty small to fit in a VERY small backpack. My main purposes would be target shooting, and defense from wild animals on my hunting property (hogs and coyotes). It would be a small chance I would ever need it to defend nyself, but I need it to get the job done. Smallest size possible, LOW RECOIL. I am not opposed to an idea. Price range is at most $350. Low recoil. As small as possible.


In words of my late father, you're trying to squeeze and fart at the same time. Sorry, couldn't resist. Something will have to give.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> I'm thinking a good aluminum baseball bat, and stay out of the woods. :watching:


Haha,that's funny.

Hogs are your big concern and none of your choices are good.A 357 will work with a well placed shot and a 44mag is even better,but now we're talking fairly stout recoil.Hogs are tough beasts and their skulls easily deflect bullets,you need power.

Working off the recoil factor,consider a Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Colt (not auto) and a lead SWC.It's a single action so follow up shots are going to be slower without practice but for the money it's probably your best bet in a new gun.If you can find a good used one a Smith DA would cure the follow up shot deal.


----------

